# Threads...?



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

can.. regular multi-purpose or all-purpose thread be used in designing rods??? I was at walmart today...and my wife is buying me a rod wrapper before this weekend... so i wanted to look for a spool rack... then i came across all these colors of thread... can that be used or not... ??? and why??? please reply with an explanation also... thanks..


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*rule of thumb*

Spend the extra buck and get the right materials for the job. The wally world stuff may let you down! was wally's high pressure color fasted? UV protected? does it have NCP? Will your finish lay properly witrhout fish eye? Will you be wasting relentless hours in threadwork ???? Plus the guiderod thread is used by many & is made right in Pottstown P.A. Not In CHINA! A blank that has to be redone is dissapointing. I would strickly use only pro- proven gear; nothing less....


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Donald is spot on with that. The reason you use rod-building thread to build rods specifically is because the rod-building thread is a pure nylon thread, whereas most sewing thread is cotton-cored with polyester overlays. Rod-building thread has long, continuous individual strands that are twisted together in a smooth, controlled fashion, and is consistently strong because of that. On top of that, rod-building thread is treated for UV resistence, and has no coating that will prevent the finish from soaking in properly. Sewing thread is usually treated with some sort of wax to make it run smoother through the sewing machine, but this coating will hinder proper soaking and adhesion of the finish to the thread and blank. Gudebrod (rod-building) thread usually runs under $2 for a 100 yard spool, and around $7 for a 950 yard spool. If you're going to spend the time to build a rod, why skimp? Also, use epoxy and finish that is specifically designed for rod building. U40 Rod Bond and Flex Coat are all I use, and the amount needed to build a rod would cost under $5.


----------

